# RCI / TPU Calculator



## decadude (Dec 21, 2014)

Is there like an opensource free TPU calculator online without having to be a member of RCI.

I would be an RCI member but i want to buy a timeshare and make sure it has a good TPU to MF ratio prior to buying and prior to becoming a member.

It would be a lot easier rather than calling a ton of resorts etc about the resales I would be potentially looking at

Thanks to all who reply


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2014)

There isn't - it is only found on the RCI website, because they are the ones that assign the TPU, and it's varies - it's not fixed.

I don't think calling resorts is likely to help you either - they probably don't know what their TPU is.  

If you ask about specific resorts on TUG, there may be some RCI members who are willing to help you.


----------



## decadude (Dec 21, 2014)

*couldnt I just*

couldn't I just sign up for RCI temporarily without spending any money??

thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 21, 2014)

decadude said:


> couldn't I just sign up for RCI temporarily without spending any money??



I don't think that's possible.


----------



## Free2Roam (Dec 21, 2014)

Last few times I've tried, the RCI deposit calculator hasn't worked anyway. You may be able to call RCI and ask a rep.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2014)

decadude said:


> couldn't I just sign up for RCI temporarily without spending any money??
> 
> thanks



To sign up with RCI you must:
1) register a timeshare with them
2) pay a minimum of one year's membership fee



> You may be able to call RCI and ask a rep.



Maybe, but I doubt if they will provided services to a non-member.

I really think your best bet is to ask on TUG.


----------



## decadude (Dec 22, 2014)

*ok*

with that said does anyone know how they calculate points / TPU

maybe the equation is proprietary and closed source.  I think it would be beneficial if they had this data opensource bc for people like me i dont want to pay for a membership until i find the right timeshare maybe.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 22, 2014)

decadude said:


> with that said does anyone know how they calculate points / TPU
> 
> maybe the equation is proprietary and closed source.  I think it would be beneficial if they had this data opensource bc for people like me i dont want to pay for a membership until i find the right timeshare maybe.



Folks would need specifics to the resort you're asking about.  It's isn't just some willy nilly calculation formula.

For the most part, it is NOT beneficial to RCI so that is why they would not do it.  I also believe that most people will be disappointed in the valuation RCI places through their TPU system.  I was, so much so, that I gave away (for free) my fixed week resorts.

The TPU assigned by RCI also changes based on supply and demand. It could be worth something like 30 today . . . and only 25 if you were to check again in June.

Lastly, RCI uses the timeshare resort developers/sales offices to promote and "sell" RCI memberships.  I doubt very seriously that the RCI sales model gives a rip about individuals who are considering buying a timeshare through the secondary market.

If you want a suggestion on a good valued timeshare for TPU, check out Lifetime in Hawaii.  On a TPU for the MF, you will be hard pressed to find many better than it.  You can expect to get between 35 and 55 TPU for a MF of around $500.

Which brings me up to my last bit of advice . . . I would not necessarily buy a T/S because of a low MF.  Often they are low because of poor decisions by the POA/HOA and a special assessment may not be far off.  Once they rebalance their financial model, MF's could escalate quickly.  I've seen that scenario personally, with two T/S's that we owned.

Best wishes in finding the perfect fit for your needs.
TSVon


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 22, 2014)

It's based on a combination of anticipated supply, anticipated demand and the backroom deals it makes with developers.  All three can change.

For years they didn't even tell members their trading power.  You had to just deposit and if you owned a floating week, had to hope you picked the one with the best trading power.  They disclose it now but only if you are a member.  
Another thing to consider is even if you find a week that gives you a great number today, in a year or two it could change.  There is a particular SC lock off, I am thinking of that gets almost 20 points less than it did a few years ago.  It still is decent in terms of MF and tpu's but a couple of years ago it was outstanding.

What it cost to exchange into a property can change on a day to day basis based on supply, demand, and other factors like sales.  I have seen the same deposit sit in inventory for 3 weeks going up and down as much as 5 tpu's.
The base amount they give you to deposit a particular week can change as often as quarterly (although they don't announce the exact day) but usually is adjusted at least once a year.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 22, 2014)

decadude said:


> with that said does anyone know how they calculate points / TPU
> 
> maybe the equation is proprietary and closed source.  I think it would be beneficial if they had this data opensource bc for people like me i dont want to pay for a membership until i find the right timeshare maybe.





If you want to send me a PM with the info on the resorts you're looking at, I'll be able to tell you what the TPU values are for that resort. I'm not interested in buying any more timeshares, so your secrets are safe with me. 

The points above about TPU values changing is true - nothing with RCI is written in stone.

Dave


----------



## theo (Dec 23, 2014)

*Tossing TPU darts in the back rooms of RCI --- perhaps while blindfolded?*



BMWguynw said:


> <snip>The points above about TPU values changing is true - nothing with RCI is written in stone.



True words --- and determination of TPU's might even involve the occasional use of a dartboard at RCI, for all anyone here (or anywhere else) really knows. 

We don't exchange at all any more and likely won't be doing so again in the future, so I believe that I can be entirely objective in discussing our own TPU valuations. 
On unpredictable occasion when the RCI web site has actually been functional, I have looked up TPU's for our ownerships (we still have a year or two left on a multi-year RCI membership from prior years, so this is still possible to do, at least for now). I was admittedly quite befuddled by some of the TPU assignments I found.

A small 1BR unit at one SW FL place, just one Snowbird week different from a much nicer place with a larger unit right down the road where we own other weeks, has considerably *higher* TPU than the nicer place with the larger unit.  This puzzled me; both places are filled to capacity throughout Snowbird season, so it's certainly not "demand" related and the larger place commands considerably higher rents (when rentals are even available there at all) and yet it somehow has *lower* TPU valuation. 

Lowest TPU of all is a late summer week at a great, waterfront facility in mid-Coast Maine.  However, in that one instance I think I know the reason --- no stove (dishwasher instead) beneath the multi-burner stovetop somehow translates to it being only a "partial kitchen" on Planet RCI, hence a reduced TPU valuation.   

None of this matters to us in any case, since we now just use what we own and don't "exchange" at all anymore anyhow. 
Nonetheless, I'm sticking with the "blindfolded dart toss" theory of TPU value determinations at / by RCI.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 30, 2019)

FWIW, I confirmed yesterday with an RCI Agent via Chat that the Deposit Calculator is off-line.  It was taken down after reported troubles.  There is no current estimate on when it will be restored.


----------



## youppi (Jul 30, 2019)

rhonda said:


> FWIW, I confirmed yesterday with an RCI Agent via Chat that the Deposit Calculator is off-line.  It was taken down after reported troubles.  There is no current estimate on when it will be restored.


FYI, I got access to the Deposit Calculator by going to Manage Deposits. From there I selected Deposited Weeks and after that I clicked on View Other Weeks. 




---------------





--------------


----------



## rhonda (Jul 31, 2019)

@youppi , BRILLIANT!  Thank you!


----------



## rhonda (Apr 4, 2020)

@youppi , THANK YOU again!   
I was _lost_ trying to find the Deposit Calculator on my own and needed your tips,  above, again today.


----------

